# Someone's getting a new Hav this week...



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Since I know you all enjoy the guessing game so much (har har har!), I just had to tell you that I know someone on this forum is getting another Hav this week...

Any guesses?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Mikey? (mikeyness)


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ohhhh, I believe that is correct, but this isn't the person I was hinting about. This is totally new news and I don't think this person has even hinted about it on the forum yet.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

What a clan of secret-keepers you are! My next puppy won't be revealed either!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

maryam187 are you getting the mysterious new hav this weekend?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Is this person a frequent poster???

Ryan?
Perhaps you, Kimberly??


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> Ohhhh, I believe that is correct, but this isn't the person I was hinting about. This is totally new news and I don't think this person has even hinted about it on the forum yet.


*How* and *why* would anyone keep a secret like that?????


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, it is not me!

Yes, it is a frequent poster. This person's post count is just a bit higher than yours, Susan. How's that for a hint?

To be honest, I may give a few hints, but I don't want to give it away. I did get permission from that person to post the tease, but I am going to leave it up to her/him to reveal it. I'm willing to bet that you will all know before midnight Friday. 

Sally, I think Maryam has one more week of waiting for Pablo to come home.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

ha ha ha Paige!

I dunno - superstition? caution? just making sure everything comes together first?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Paige, I think they like torturing us! Or wait, actually Kimberly is the one who's torturing us!!! 
mintchip, no, there's nothing mysterious left on my poor Pablo D.O.G. who's been advertised by me since he was a sperm in an ovule! But the next one will be the best kept secret...


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Hmmmm... I think I'll go check everyone's post counts


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

It's me! It's me. * NOT * just wishful thinking. Is it Amanda?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Leslie, I just saw that Paige is viewing the members and was going to post and ask if she is now checking post counts. Ha ha!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Is it Jeanne? I think Maddie needs a younger sibling! 

Also, I am TOTALLY going to keep a new puppy from all of you and then rejoice in the surprise factor. :laugh:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Carolina, if I ever get another one, I think I'll do the same. 

Wait - does this mean it is you that I'm talking about? Hmmmmm


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

If I had time to page through 37 pages of members......

I'm trying to think of folks who post often who only have one dog. Oh, I have the perfect guess. She's someone you are probably in fairly constant contact with because she has one of your dogs........is it Maddie's Mom??


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

No, no, no Kimberly, you're definitely NOT hiding 'Lina's' secret puppy. We all KNOW she's way too busy with Kubrick and her wedding plans. And Amanda wants a puppy in the spring...


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> If I had time to page through 37 pages of members......
> 
> I'm trying to think of folks who post often who only have one dog. Oh, I have the perfect guess. She's someone you are probably in fairly constant contact with because she has one of your dogs........is it Maddie's Mom??


Susan~ I went through them, too. Based on the post count hint, I guess it's either Jeanne (Maddie's Mom), Amy R. (Biscuit's mom) or Christy (Rufus' mom)


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Leslie, that's what I did but I picked Jeanne over Christy because Rufus is still pretty young. And Amy did not get Biscuit from Kimberly, so that's my line of thinking. 

And Maryam, you are quite right. I will be seeing eight (that's right, EIGHT) different wedding sites this weekend and I really wouldn't have the time to take on another puppy. Though I would love to have one!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I don't know how you guys could keep it a secret! Maybe you have better husbands who don't make you wait it out!

Amanda


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Leslie Leslie - is it you??


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Ok I wonder who it is.....I just went and looked at some really cute puppies today!!!!!! Too cute!!!!! MHS is hitting me big time....along with my hubby!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Leslie Leslie - is it you??


Nope, not yet!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

havashadow said:


> Paige~ I went through them, too. Based on the post count hint, I guess it's either Jeanne (Maddie's Mom), Amy R. (Biscuit's mom) or Christy (Rufus' mom)


I am guessing Amy....Biscuit's mom


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Glad you had the time do do this Paige, I am guessing Amy!! Dont know why, but just a guess!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

No..I don't think its Amy R. I think she's really busy travelling right now? I'm going to email her! lol..

I think its Maddie's Mom.

Kara


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Is it me?? :becky: Uh I think it's Amy then!! WHO is it???


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I will give one more hint today. It's a boy!


(The dog, that is.)

And it's not Piaget! So, that rules you out Christy. Our boys are just playing together this weekend. No snagging P, OK?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> I will give one more hint today. It's a boy!
> 
> (The dog, that is.)
> 
> And it's not Piaget! So, that rules you out Christy. Our boys are just playing together this weekend. No snagging P, OK?


Dang! I was getting my hopes up that it WAS me!! What a great surprise that would be! arty:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> No..I don't think its Amy R. I think she's really busy travelling right now? I'm going to email her! lol..
> 
> I think its Maddie's Mom.
> 
> Kara


I *wish!* But no, its not me.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Could someone be getting Mykee?

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL! Even a surprise to you!


Oops ^ that was for Christy. You guys are posting fast today!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> It's me! It's me. * NOT * just wishful thinking. Is it Amanda?


Shoot. Debbie, I really thought it was you.....I think you've hinted in the past on another thread! And isn't Sam getting lonely?.....:biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh this is not fair, I want to know NOW..

Is Amanda getting MyKee??


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I swear you guys will probably know I am getting a puppy before my husband!

Amanda


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hummm.....who could it be!!! I am guessing someone is getting Mykee?????


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I swear you guys will probably know I am getting a puppy before my husband!
> 
> Amanda


That's right and Jan is not flying out to CA for a few more weeks unless she decided to go early hmmm.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I just read through 36 posts and the secret still not revealed??!?! ughhhh Come on!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ryan


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Wonder wonder????? I hate this game~~~~~it is not fair


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow someone else has a secret besides me!! How exciting!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> I will give one more hint today. It's a boy!
> 
> (The dog, that is.)
> 
> And it's not Piaget! So, that rules you out Christy. Our boys are just playing together this weekend. No snagging P, OK?


Kimberly I'm going through all your post to see if I can figure out whom you played with..


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Unless one of you guys contacted my husband and it is a total suprise for me  I WOULD LOVE YOU!!! And let me know your secret for future wants and needs!

Amanda


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I think Amanda is getting Mykee.....she is driving her husband crazy with all the puppy talk and he's getting her a surprise pup.......from Jan because they think he'd be good at agility!How's that?:becky:

Or Leslie is getting her second pup????


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

This is so not fair. This is going to keep me awake for the next 2 days. I hope someone is getting MyKee, finally.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Laurie, that's not fair, you already had your 'secret' moment/thread. I think you shouldn't be allowed to tease us again!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Sorry, but I will have to!! But this one is for Kimberly's secret - soo who is it???? I still think Amy.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

lbkar said:


> Kimberly I'm going through all your post to see if I can figure out whom you played with..


Oh Leeann, save your time. I meant that Rufus and Piaget are going to play together this weekend. (We're going to see Christy, her husband and Rufus - that's what I meant about they're just playing together and she can't snag Piaget.)


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I hope someone is shipping me Mykee.......that'd be cool!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks Kimberly, i gave up real quick on that one, too much reading LOL

I just checked Jan's website as she has not been on all day but it looks like she just put a new picture of MyKee on that is dated today so it cant be him.

Now Kimberly you said someone is getting a hav this week and you are seeing Christy this weekend so I think the only question left is whom is Christy getting??


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Come on Kimberley who is it???? I know that I get to go pick up my 2 babies that are coming in on Friday from the Czech Republic:whoo::whoo::biggrin1:So who else is getting a new baby???

How bout another hint:biggrin1:

Well congrats to who ever you may be, we'll all be waitng for hoto:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Heather, I was thinking that was next week. Now you're only two days away. Which airport will you go to get them? You might be running into the other Hav person picking up her dog too!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Leeann, I'll see Christy after you have probably already read about who it is. The two will be united by then.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Heather, I was thinking that was next week. Now you're only two days away. Which airport will you go to get them? You might be running into the other Hav person picking up her dog too!


I am picking them up from SF

Yes only two days left, it has felt like an eternity waiting for 5 weeks for this day to come.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

CacheHavs said:


> Come on Kimberley who is it???? I know that I get to go pick up my 2 babies that are coming in on Friday from the Czech Republic:whoo::whoo::biggrin1:So who else is getting a new baby???
> 
> How bout another hint:biggrin1:
> 
> Well congrats to who ever you may be, we'll all be waitng for hoto:


WOW you will have 4!! Congratulations hoto:hoto:
You are sooo lucky


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Hmm, so it is a Bay Area person..........

Catherine? Maybe Ollie and Austin are getting a brother?
Sally, is your Oliver getting a brother?
Maybe Libby is getting a new puppy?
Or, maybe Julia's Bugsy is getting a brother but that would make four dogs for them, hmmm.
I don't think it's Amy. 
I don't think it's Jane.........is it???
I'm pretty sure it's not Cheryl.
My mind is blanking on other Bay Area members.
I wish it was me..........sigh.

Susan
I'm still betting on Jeanne (Maddie's Mom) despite her denial


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

It's not necessarily a Bay Area person. Heather lives in a whole different state and is coming to SF to pick up hers.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

It must be Amanda.........:ear:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OK, this cruel and unusual punishment. who ever it is come on here and tell us!!! Please. 

Kimberly, is this person getting one of your dogs? I don't think we're talking about Mykee, because wouldn't it be Jan who would have started this thread!!!

I'm guessing Ryan! I don't know why- I just think it is.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

No, not one of my dogs, Missy.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Julie said:


> It must be Amanda.........:ear:


Julie I'm with you, it has to be Amanda. I have a strong feeling about this.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Well this is torture . . . again. You know we don't do well with waiting for this kind of exciting news. C'mon. Another hint.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Geri, lemme think about it. I'm afraid any other hints would give it away completely.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

All I know is: it's NOT Amanda, cause Kimberly said, that the person hasn't talked about getting one/ And we ALL know, that Amanda plans on getting one. 
Kimberly, can you tell us at least WHEN the 2 will be united?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

OK Geri, now I know my last hint. I'll answer Maryam's question...

*Friday*


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Maryam, you're a great detective!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks, but where is the answer???


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh! Ooops, told you I was having a lame week, I didn't see the 'Friday' cause it was in another color than black. Boy, I need help! Or maybe some glasses...


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm thinking its Libby (Havanesebyha).

On second thought, no. She hasn't posted more than Susan. I give up!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Now you got me so full of curiosity!! I wonder who it will be? I will be glued to this thread until the great secret is revealed


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh noooooooo !!! Not another tease?!!!!! I kept reading, hoping the secret wasn't yet revealed before I had a chance to guess. Thing is, I have no idea who it could be!!

Leslie, I thought you were getting #2 a week or two after you got Tori, no? Just when are you getting your other pup?

Someone said, I think Amanda, that to teach us a lesson SHE wouldn't tell when it got to be her turn. HA ! Like most of US are going to be able to keep THAT news a secret! LOL I'd be here before doing anything else, blaring the news!!! lol

Debbie? Nope... not yet, anyway.

Hmmmmmm....... yes, Jan has been quiet lately!

Vicki, could it be YOU??

Did Amy say it wasn't her?

*ARGH !!!!!!! Kimberly, you are such a brat! *


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

O.K., I *know* I said I'd give up, but your hint on Maryam's thread that this person is *VERY* likely to post pictures makes me think its Melissa! I'm going to have to shut my computer down. I can't stand the suspense.:becky:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

marjrc said:


> *ARGH !!!!!!! Kimberly, you are such a brat! *


Lovies to you too, Marj.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Sally, is it you??????? Oliver would love a friend.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Lovies to you too, Marj.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I was gone ALL night and expected the answer upon return but NO. All I got was lots and lots of Kubrick lovin' but no hint as to who this mysterious person is!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> Sally, is it you??????? Oliver would love a friend.


Oh, *good* guess, Debbie. She's great at taking pictures too! I'm changing my guess to Sally! Third time's a charm!:becky:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Marj, you find the best cartoons. :laugh:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oliver & a friend? That boy has more playdates and more friends than any Hav I know!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Have we guessed Kara yet??

At first I thought for sure it was you Amanda....

Who hasn't replied on here??? Perhaps there is the answer.....

Oh and you can go to member list and click posts and it will sort by # of posts....so you can see who's close to susan....but I tend to think she was being 'snarky' when she said 'a bit higher' so Kara is still my guess!! Plus she's a frequent flyer......and she has a girl and a boy would be great!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Oh noooooooo !!! Not another tease?!!!!! I kept reading, hoping the secret wasn't yet revealed before I had a chance to guess. Thing is, I have no idea who it could be!!
> 
> *Leslie, I thought you were getting #2 a week or two after you got Tori, no? Just when are you getting your other pup?
> *
> ...


Marj, my little no-name isn't healing well from his leg injury so, the breeder didn't want to send him just in case he needed surgery in the future. She has another litter due this month so, #2 won't be coming before January.

Jan is in misery w/her back again. She hasn't been able to be on the computer for more than a few minutes at a time for a few weeks now. She needs your healing thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

My guess is Sally gets Mykee  And we better see lots of photos!

Trish- maybe I should get the pup you sent me that you want... hehe and then keep it a secret! I just gotta figure out who I can live with with 3 dogs after hubby kicks me out!


Amanda


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Glad I amuse you, Kimberly!  

LMBO Oh this is FUN! 

Leslie, I had no idea! Guess the news happened while I was away for a week and I didn't realize the situation. I'm sorry! Sorry you have to wait 'til January, but I suppose that allows more time to get Tori settled in and you psyched up for more housetraining. You brave, brave soul. 

Hmmmmmm..... didn't someone already guess Sally and Kimberly said 'no'???


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> My guess is Sally gets Mykee  And we better see lots of photos!
> 
> Trish- maybe I should get the pup you sent me that you want... hehe and then keep it a secret! I just gotta figure out who I can live with with 3 dogs after hubby kicks me out!


Amanda, you are cracking me up !!!!!! LMBO


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Ok laurie what is your secret Hmmmm Im >>> :ear: Hmmmmm I >>> :yield:Whats the secerets ?????


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Marj~ I think it did all happen when you were gone. I'm just glad the breeder is being so conscientious. It's easy to give up a pup you never knew. I'm just so thankful I have Tori to bond with and keep me busy.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I am most definitely NOT getting a puppy!!! My hubby would have me committed!!!
But I like the idea of Sally getting Mykee. :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

juliav said:


> I am most definitely NOT getting a puppy!!! My hubby would have me committed!!!
> *But I like the idea of Sally getting Mykee*. :biggrin1:


No I'm not getting Mykee!:biggrin1:
Sorry to hear about your back Get well soon Jan!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sally- you didn't say "no I am not getting a puppy though!

Amanda


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Let's just say Heather I hope to meet/see you at the airport Friday!!:whoo::whoo:
Sally


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

*I KNEW IT!!!!* (only took me 3 tries). CONGRATULATIONS SALLY!!! We want details!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:whoo: Oliver's gonna be a big brother!!! :whoo:

Congratulations, Sally! Yes, we want details!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Yes third times a charm!!!:whoo:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh, I *LOVE* him!! What's his name? Where did you get him? Hold old is he? Details, details!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Sally!Your getting an eyebrow boy!:eyebrows:
Congrats!:yippee!yippee!:dance:

Some of you guys are really detective material:spy:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Gromet


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh my gosh-------I'm in LOVE!He is gorgeous!Love the name too!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Very adorable! I love black and tans! How old is Gromet? He looks like he loves toys! Are you nervous how Oliver is going to react? 

Amanda


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I hope he and Oliver will get along!! Oliver seems to enjoy playing with all the havs we meet. Hopefully this will work out as well.
He is a year and a half.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

PS-Thanks Kimberly!!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

He's gorgeous, Sally. You'll love getting an older Hav. No housebreaking, no teething, etc. He'll be an instant playmate for Oliver. I doubt Oliver would have any trouble accepting him.....Oliver is a happy-go-lucky, playful Hav that seems to love everybody. I'm *SO* excited for you! Maryam will be so sorry she went to bed and missed the announcement!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm so excited for Sally & Gromet. Gromet is Piaget's older half-brother, so we'll be family too!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> I'm so excited for Sally & Gromet. Gromet is Piaget's older half-brother, so we'll be family too!


Welcome to the family!!!:biggrin1::whoo:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh Sally!

How darling he is! I am so happy for you and Oliver! Congratulations on your new little boy!

Kimberly you really had me going ~ almost thought you and my husband had been skeeming and I am getting a new boy this Friday!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

OH YAY! News! 

Congratulations, SALLY! Gromet is gorgeous! I love, love..love his markings! Gosh, I *wish* it was me, Trish! I'd love to be in California this week picking up a dog!! LOL, 

I'm glad the torcherous secret is over!

All I know, is that when/if I get another....I won't be able to trust ANYONE on here not to drop hints and taunt the forum! LOL 

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Sally - he is beautiful!! You are such a lucky girl!! And very good at keeping a secret. I bet you cant wait!!!!

PS - Kara, do you think you could have kept a secret like that from us if it was you?? haha -I dont!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Oh Sally - he is beautiful!! You are such a lucky girl!! And very good at keeping a secret. I bet you cant wait!!!!
> 
> PS - Kara, do you think you could have kept a secret like that from us if it was you?? haha -I dont!!


haha! I don't know!!!! I may be able to keep a secret and then just drop it like a bomb....all in the name of fun! ound: I'd know better than to tell any of the regs though! LOL

Heather!!! Please tell us about the CR pups!!!!!  Details!!! 

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:whoo: Yea Congrats Sally on your new family member :whoo:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I guessed right!!!!! Congratulations Sally and Gromet. Oliver and Gromet will be beautiful together in your pictures. I'm so excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Congratulations Sally and Oliver.....

ound:You know secrets like this are totally uncalled for....We want to know even before you know....


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Sally, you sneaky little Lady! You even tried to make people believe *I* was the one getting a dog!!! Jeanne was right, I regret going to bed an hour 'too early', darn it. But:
:cheer2: *GROMET* :cheer2:
WE NEED PICS ASAP, you owe us :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

> I'm glad the torcherous secret is over!
> 
> All I know, is that when/if I get another....I won't be able to trust ANYONE on here not to drop hints and taunt the forum! LOL


Well, I can definitely be trusted.  This has been in the works almost since the day I returned from New Mexico. It's been weeks of quiet and I could not believe Sally hadn't told anyone yet. Since it was only two days away, I asked about dropping hints until she picked him up at the airport and she agreed.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Congratulations Sally & Oliver......Gromet is beautiful, and so lucky to have you as his new Mom.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Congrats Sally! He is beautiful! Can't wait to hear all about him! I think a year and a half is a perfect age too!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Congratualtions Sally!. Grommet is gorgeous. Where does Grommet come from? He is Piaget's half brother, but has he been with you Kimberly? 

Thanks Sally for not making us wait til Friday. that would have been a killer.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Heather!!! Please tell us about the CR pups!!!!!  Details!!!
> 
> Kara


Kara,

I will be sure to tell all about the new CR pups after I get home with them on Saturday.
I will even get lots of hoto: hoto: :biggrin1: This is so exciting.

Sally,
Again congrats on your new boy, I'd love to hear more about him:biggrin1: I PM you last night, but I guess you were already off to go dream about your new boy

I don't know that I would run into you, as I have to go through customs, but that would be cool to meet another listereace:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Heather check your mail---It looks like maybe we will still meet


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh Sally I should have known. I'm so excited for you. I love the idea of the little older one. At least you're past some of the early hurdles. Give Gromet an extra hug from me. :whoo:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank you Everyone!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow - this is going to be such an exciting weekend for you guys!! I cant wait to see all the pics!!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Missy said:


> Congratualtions Sally!. Grommet is gorgeous. Where does Grommet come from? He is Piaget's half brother, but has he been with you Kimberly?


Missy, he'll be coming from New Mexico..., or is it Colorado? Gromet and Piaget have the same father, but different mothers.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

SALLY!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! Gromet is beautiful. I'm so glad you are getting him. That means I will get to meet him. Details woman, details!

Susan
PS - I *think* I was the first to mention Sally and Oliver in my listing of potential Bay Area folks. What do I win? A Havanese?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Dont you all just wish there was a big goodie bad out there with every kind of Havanese puppy in it - so each time we get an answer right - we get to dip into the bag!!! :amen:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, that would be fun, but some of you would have more Havs than toes!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I am late coming into the congratulations but seriously Sally CONGRATS! :whoo: I'm sure that Oliver will make the best older brother in the world to handsome Gromet!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

OH yes lots and lots and losts of *PICTURES:biggrin1:*


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

I told hubby we need to move and he ound:ound:ound:at me we are only allowed to have 1 hav here but the manager said I could have Leia I need more of these little ones he told me I am turing our home into a zoo. I only have 2 HAV'S 1 cat 1 parrot and 2 fishies I want a horse too he told me no then he seen the kids horse in walmart that moves and makes noises he said I could have that horse he is so funny Any one in another state that would like to take my place and I will take there place ound: must have at least 1 acre HAHAHAHA will trade straight across and I will include hubby with the deal ound:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm charging my camera batteries now
Susan Yes you will meet him him at our next playdate. When are you coming up?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I bet Oliver will be a great brother!!!! Enjoy this weekend!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations on your new addition, Gromet. He is adorable. Can't wait to hear all about it when he comes home.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations Sally, Gromet is a gorgeous boy!!! I just knew you were getting a puppy, just was off on which one. :biggrin1:


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Congrats Sally! Gromet is a handsome little guy. We'll be looking for pictures this weekend!

Congrats Heather on your two new puppies, whose pictures we'll definitely be waiting for as well! 

Wanda


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Congratulations Sally and Oliver!

Take lots of pics!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

The Fussy Puppy Gang said:


> Congrats Sally! Gromet is a handsome little guy. We'll be looking for pictures this weekend!
> 
> Congrats Heather on your two new puppies, whose pictures we'll definitely be waiting for as well!
> 
> Wanda


Thank you Wanda, I will hopefully have the first pictures by Saturday
And yes Sally we will be waiting for pictures :biggrin1: :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Heather--I just wanted to tell you--I so......love the guy in your signature photo.He looks pouty and absolutely adorable,squeezable fun!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Julie said:


> Heather--I just wanted to tell you--I so......love the guy in your signature photo.He looks pouty and absolutely adorable,squeezable fun!


Thank you Julie, that is my boy Cedrik when he was about 6 or 7 months old


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Congratulations Sally!! :cheer2: Gromet is Gorgeous!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Ohhhh I just heard the news! A big ole congrats to you Sally! Oliver and Gromet are gonna have a blast together! How wonderful for you! He is sure a handsome guy. eace: I can't wait to hear how Oliver reacts!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kimberly, I noticed something: is it part of your new 'secret agent' thing that you hide your name from the 'online member' list? :spy:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Are you talking about the listing of who is online? You don't see my name? I see it. :suspicious:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OK, now THAT is scary. I could've sworn I didn't see your name and you were posting. But maybe I saw your post a tad later when you were offline again? Weird...maybe I really need to go see a Dr.  But since I just had my eyes checked, maybe I should consider seeing a psychiatrist :crazy:
ound:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I was hidden last night when I was looking to see who was replying here. The temptation was getting to be too much to not respond anymore.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Ok, you guys, I just got back from out-of-town, as Kara correctly guessed. I LOVED all the suspense on this thread, ~~~~~good work Kimberly!!! How funny that you all thought it was ME ! (That's news to me , LOL !!! )ANYHOO~~~ glad the mystery has been revealed. . . . Oh, I LOVE Gromet, Sally, he is gorgeous. I love the idea of getting an older pup minus the icky potty training part and chewy phase. (they're pups until they're two, right?). What fun for Oliver. CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! PS LESLIE~~ love the new avatar. Tori just gets prettier by the minute.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

> I was hidden last night when I was looking to see who was replying here. The temptation was getting to be too much to not respond anymore.


Kimberly, thank you for being so honest, I really thought I was paranoid or :crazy:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

CONGRATS, SALLY AND OLIVER!!! Yes! A new pup in the family. What fun! :whoo:

I can't wait to hear more. He looks gorgeous! What type of personality does he have? Was Gromet a show dog before this? Can't wait to learn more and see new pics.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Oh Sally, I am so happy for you! I am sure that Oliver we welcome his new brother with lot's of sniff's and licks! 

Kimberly, after reading 2 pages about this surprise, it seems a side of you is showing I never knew you had!!!:suspicious::suspicious: :croc:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Congratulations, Sally and Oliver! This is such exciting news!!

I can't wait to see more photos of Gromet. He has wonderful markings and fabulous eyebrows!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

YAY, Gromet's coming home today, that means lots of hoto: for us I hope...


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:whoo: New puppy today!!!:whoo:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kathy said:


> Kimberly, after reading 2 pages about this surprise, it seems a side of you is showing I never knew you had!!!:suspicious::suspicious: :croc:


 Which side is that, Kathy? The side that gets excited for someone else getting a Hav? 

Today is the day! Sally picks up Gromet and Heather picks up her pups. Safe travels to all of you!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks Everyone!
We are excited but a little nervous also
Sally and Oliver
PS--it looks like Heather and I will be at the airport the same time (only 15 mins difference in arrival times between us if everything is on time)


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Wow, what are the odds? Not only will you two welcome your babies, but also will get to share the puppy joy!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I, along with everyone else, anxiously await news . . . and of course pictures. Exciting!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I hope you and Heather will try to hook up - how exciting a NEW PUPPY PLAYDATE at the airport !! Good Luck to you both!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

How cool is it to welcome your new bundle of joy, along side of a forum friend! We expect DOUBLE the photos now!!!

Amanda


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Hey Sally, It's 8:00 AM. Are you home yet..........Just kidding. 
I'm really excited for you. I didn't know you were seriously looking for another Hav. Oliver will love having a permanent playmate. 

Susan


----------



## JAEwton (Aug 7, 2007)

I guess it is Amy R. getting a new one. 

Judy E.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Safe travels, Sally and Heather. Once you're home and settled, you know the rules....pictures and details!!!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Sally that's so awesome, congratulations! :biggrin1:

I know from experience that getting an adult Hav is so wonderful, they come ready to play, sleep through the night, and give lots of love! I ADORE the name Gromet, I am assuming it is from the Wallace and Gromit claymations? He is such a handsome fellow, you have to love those eyebrows!

~Kristin


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Congrats to all new additions!! can't wait to see more pics....

where were all these older dogs when I was looking?? Goodness....

eace:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

We missed Heather but we are home and.......:whoo::whoo:
First photo-----Negotiation Time


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

KristinFusco said:


> Sally that's so awesome, congratulations! :biggrin1:
> 
> I know from experience that getting an adult Hav is so wonderful, they come ready to play, sleep through the night, and g_*ive lots of love! I ADORE the name Gromet, I am assuming it is from the Wallace and Gromit claymations?*_ He is such a handsome fellow, you have to love those eyebrows!
> 
> ~Kristin


Yes but I didn't pick the name he came with it. (I'm not sure it is fair to change it He has enough changes)
He handled the plane ride fine.
They are both resting (together) now.
Sally


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Awwww. That's cute. He looks like a handsome boy.

Gromet is taller than Oliver isn't he? Did you take Oliver to the airport with you? I can't wait to hear all about him after all of you settle in for awhile. 

Susan


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

OMG nose to nose right off the bat, I am so excited for not just you but for Oliver to fall in love with his new brother!

Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Awww Sally great picture. I cant wait to hear about all their adventures together. Congratulations.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What a great picture. Facing off. Can't wait to see how they interact. It should be fun. Congratulations!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Sally, Ollie and Gromit are so cute together. I can't wait to hear (and see) more!!! thanks for posting right away--- it makes the torture of the tease more bearable.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Too cute!!!! Nose to nose - how cute. Sorry you missed Heather. I hope all went ok for her too, and she posts soon. 

Kristin, thats right, I forgot you got Lito as an older pup. You should be able to guide Sally thru any hurdles!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Sally,

How cute are these two boys, just love that picture. It seems to me they are off to a great start. I can't wait to see your and the boys if you can make the next Hav get together.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

They are so cute together. Hope to have some updates soon. Have fun!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats Sally on Gromet! I understand the need for these dogs to have a playmate. Ollie will be sooo happy. 

I hope Missy looks as good as Gromet when she grows up! They have some of the same coloring.

Have a great weekend, enjoy your dogs!!! Love to see some pictures.....


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Love the picture of Oliver and Gromet nose to nose. I'm so glad he's arrived and the 2 boys can get to know each other. Keep us updated on how they're doing!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Congratulations! How fun that they are taking to eachother right away. 

Alexa


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sally that is SUCH a great picture of Gromet and Oliver! Complete face off.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

They are resting so I can post again. They have shared toys,beds and Me really well! :whoo: (even a kiss or two)ound:
They ran like****** in the yard together.
Yes Susan he is bigger than Oliver.
Sally,Oliver and Gromet


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh look how happy the two are together! And Oliver looks like he really likes his new brother!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Oliver and Gromet look so wonderful together - so happy!!!! A match made in heaven (Hav heaven)!!

I just imagine you are having a ton of fun, Sally. I would be just watching and petting the dogs all day.....ALL day.....


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG, look how happy Oliver is!!! He has a great big smile. What a great beginning for these two dogs. Don't you just love watching them play and RLH?!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Your not listening to me


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Sally, thanks for posting those lovely pics. Gromet is one big boy, huh? Oliver looks so happy and excited.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Yes but a real sweet heart!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh, just by looking at his friendly face, there is NO DOUBT he is!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

LOL, Sally that last picture made me crack up. :laugh:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Sally, they look so adorable together..I just love Gromit's markings..He's a beautiful hav.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Aawww, Sally. They are so cute together. It looks like it's just the beginning of a very long, close relationship for your boys


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Sally I just love the last pic.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Jan is in misery w/her back again. She hasn't been able to be on the computer for more than a few minutes at a time for a few weeks now. She needs your healing thoughts and prayers.


Aw, thanks Leslie. They must be working, I can walk around the house without a cane or walker now! Look out world, here I come LOL


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> My guess is Sally gets Mykee  And we better see lots of photos!
> 
> Amanda


Nope, somebody posted on the hav list that they were getting MyKee and he was the thrill of their life and nobody wants to take him now that she backed out of it for fear of hurting her feelings.
I'm beginning to wonder if this pretty boy will ever find a home.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

mintchip said:


> No I'm not getting Mykee!:biggrin1:
> Sorry to hear about your back Get well soon Jan!


Thanks Sally. I'm trying to jump ahead and see the dog you got. I saw people congratulate you but haven't found pictures yet.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

mintchip said:


> Yes third times a charm!!!:whoo:


I finally found him! He's beautiful Sally!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

mintchip said:


> We missed Heather but we are home and.......:whoo::whoo:
> First photo-----Negotiation Time


Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww how sweet is that!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Sally! I am so happy for your the two brothers! Oliver looks so happy he has his new brother Gromit. It is so remarkable how fast they took to one another - Oliver really wanted a sibling didn't he. Enjoy & thanks for all the wonderful pictures of the brothers :biggrin1:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow! Sally, They are beautiful together! Oliver looks like he just got the best present in the whole wide world! You really caught some great photos to show just how well they are hitting it off. I guess another member joins the ranks of the MHSers! Oh! and now you have a black and a white combo too!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Sally - even better pictures!! it is so sweet to see them together! Have a great weekend with your new baby!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Susan,

What a great looking pair! I think you are a lucky women to get Gromet. Thanks for the great pictures! Enjoy your weekend, should be a fun one.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Lynn said:


> Susan,
> 
> What a great looking pair! I think you are a lucky women to get Gromet. Thanks for the great pictures! Enjoy your weekend, should be a fun one.


Thanks.
PS- My twin sister is Susan I'm Sally :biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Sally! I LOVE the new pictures and Oliver looks SO happy to have a playmate! They BOTH look happy to be together :grouphug: That really warms my heart! You must be ecstatic  Gromet is a beautiful dog too and they compliment each other well!

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats Sally on Gromet!They look cute together.....if you have a chance---more pictures and details!:hug:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Sally, those pix are so great. Look how happy Oliver looks! Gromet is stunning, too. OHHHH, you are making me think about getting an older pup.. . . . .


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Amy R. said:


> Sally, those pix are so great. Look how happy Oliver looks! Gromet is stunning, too. OHHHH, you are making me think about getting an older pup.. . . . .


Amy Go for it!!! :whoo:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Sally, how did it go overnight with Gromet AKA Comet?? (My hubby thinks Gromet is a cute name!). 

Susan


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> Sally, how did it go overnight with Gromet AKA Comet?? (My hubby thinks Gromet is a cute name!).
> 
> Susan


Susan Thanks for asking. Things are going better than I thought they were going to. They seem to be adjusting well.
Gromet/Comet doesn't seem to like to go out in the rain to do his business but so far no accidents.
The beach walk was cancelled because of the oil spill and now the rain so they didn't get much excercise.
Yesterday they had a ball playing outside :whoo:
They both slept well last night. Gromet in his crate and Oliver along side in his bed. _They wore each other out during the day yesterday .....hopefully tonight will go well_.
Sally
PS- I think the name is cute but in "computer lang" it means error and he isn't an error:frusty:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

That is the best part about having two furkids, they wear each other out on rainy days!

Amanda


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Sally,
He definitely isn't an error. I think you'll find he's just about the best thing ever, especially as you sit in the evenings after work and watch him and Oliver together.

Susan


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm just catching up on this thread, Sally, they look so cute together! Oliver looks so happy to have a friend. It makes me want another one!!!! They're both beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh yea! I heard about some of these photos yesterday when we were up in Napa. They look great together and I'm so glad to hear that everything is going well so far.

Comet, Gromet or whatever you end up calling him looks thrilled to have Oliver as his buddy!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

.....and it seems to be working out!
Thanks Kimberly _(and congratulations half-brother and family)_


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh good - that it seems to be working out. I'm glad you have the extra long weekend to watch them together too. I didn't get to meet Gromet when I was in New Mexico, but I'm looking forward to meeting him now that he's _home_.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

mintchip said:


> Your not listening to me


Oh Sally, great pictures!!! I am glad to hear and see, it is all going so well. How fun to be getting wet kisses on BOTH sides of your cheeks at the same time!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Such beautiful pictures, Sally! It's wonderful to see the boys getting along so well. We went through the same thing when Ricky was 8 months and we brought Sammy, who was 7.5 months, home. There was a little more work involved for housetraining and Sammy needed more time to get used to the idea of rough housing with his new brother, but after a week or two, it was heaven. I highly recommend it!! 

Gromet/Comet has the same colorings as Sammy, though Sammy is only half Comet's size and has a single coat whereas I see that your new boy has a lovely, thick and wavy coat. Very handsome!

So what's the story, Sally? I'm curious!  What made you look for an older pup and how did you end up with this one?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

marjrc said:


> So what's the story, Sally? I'm curious!  What made you look for an older pup and how did you end up with this one?


Yes, Sally, do tell!! Inquiring minds want to know! :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Oliver always has such fun with his friends. I'd been thinking about getting a second for awhile but some how it didn't work out. His brother Tucker spent a week with us and after he left Oliver was looking for him.
That night I heard about Gromet and ...........
I was thinking seriously about getting a puppy in summer '08 (when I had more free time) but I'm so happy Gromet can into our family.The seem to enjoy each other.:whoo::whoo:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Sally. they look like they have been friend forever! Olliver is going to be so happy-- Don't know if you decided on the name thing yet- but here is another name that rhymes with Gromet "Sonnet" and then in time he could become sonny.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Sally,
That's so funny that Oliver's brother's name is Tucker...my beloved yorkie that passed in Septemer was named Tucker too! So you and I both have connections to Tuckers and Olivers.  I'm so happy Oliver has a new playmate and Cromet/Comet has a furry, playful friend in his new home!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Congratulations!! Oliver looks so happy to have a friend. Isn't it great entertainment to watch them play?!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Well then, Sally, it was meant to be.  I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

mintchip said:


> His brother Tucker spent a week with us and after he left Oliver was looking for him.
> That night I heard about Gromet and ...


I don't think I realized how close the timing was for all of that. That's pretty neat.


----------

